# Question about shadows



## born2teachsc (Apr 19, 2014)

This may be a strange question, but I was trying to take Easter pictures of my nieces and I had them in an Easter basket that has a handle on it. I put my camera on manual and set my Rebel T3 and used my kit lens which is an 18-55mm to start out with. The aperture was set to 5.0 (the lowest it would go for the distance I was shooting), shutter speed was chosen by the camera for 1/50, and I had my ISO and White Balance set to Auto because it's a poorly lit room. The picture came out fine, but where the twin's faces are, you can see a distinct shadow from the handle of the basket. No matter the direction I took, I still couldn't get the shadow gone from their faces. Any suggestions on what I should try and use to fix this? I even tried to use my 50mm/1.8 lens and had the same issue. I didn't know if I should have used my reflectors or what would work best in that situation. Thanks so much!!


----------



## tirediron (Apr 19, 2014)

It won't matter what lens you use; shadows are caused by an objecting placed between the light source and the background.  Since cutting the handle off of the basket probably isn't an option, the best way to deal with this would be to add supplemental light from another direction so that it "overrides" the shadow.


----------



## born2teachsc (Apr 19, 2014)

I was worried you were gonna say that. I had the basket against a wall and there's a window on the other side of the room. I took the pics around 5pm and left the curtains closed and just had the overhead light on.


----------



## Light Guru (Apr 19, 2014)

tirediron said:


> It won't matter what lens you use; shadows are caused by an objecting placed between the light source and the background.  Since cutting the handle off of the basket probably isn't an option, the best way to deal with this would be to add supplemental light from another direction so that it "overrides" the shadow.



Or move the subjects so that the light source is not causing that shadow.


----------



## tirediron (Apr 19, 2014)

Light Guru said:


> tirediron said:
> 
> 
> > It won't matter what lens you use; shadows are caused by an objecting placed between the light source and the background.  Since cutting the handle off of the basket probably isn't an option, the best way to deal with this would be to add supplemental light from another direction so that it "overrides" the shadow.
> ...


Or that...


----------

